# Monthly Computer Cube Competition 12: May 2010



## qqwref (May 2, 2010)

This is the monthly speedsolving.com computer cube competition! Hopefully this will give people an excuse to try computer cubes  Computer cubes are quite fun in my opinion, and they give you the opportunity to play with and practice puzzles that you wouldn't normally get a chance to see.

Here are the rules. _Please_ read these if you haven't yet!
- Please do all of the scrambles for a given round in a row. You get to decide when to start counting solves; that is, at some point before a solve you should decide that you will start counting times. At that point the next 3/5/12 solves you do on that puzzle count towards the competition and you may not do practice solves until you are done with the round. Do not rescramble; if you get a difficult scramble or make a mistake, just keep going, like in a real competition. However, if the program crashes or some other computer-related problem happens that prevents you from completing the solve, you may discard that solve and do a new one in its place. If you don't do enough scrambles I will add on DNS's at the end when calculating your average.
- You may use any simulator you want, although obviously you can't use a physical cube. If you want, you can even switch to a different simulator during the average, as long as you continue counting every solve you attempt.
- NO MACROS! What this means is, you can't do more than one turn (any number of consecutive slices/layers on the same axis, going in the same direction relative to one of those layers, at any angle, is a turn) per key press. The reason for this is that computer cubes are supposed to simulate regular cubes, and allowing macros to be used ruins that (you are adding 'do this cube position' to the list of basic moves, which should only have single turns on it).
- If the simulator you use lets you use any amount of inspection, please don't use more than 15 seconds, although I probably won't penalize you if you go over.
- If you submit very fast times that I don't believe you are capable of, please also provide some kind of proof that you can get those times. It doesn't have to be a high-quality video or anything; I just don't want people to win by cheating.
- For the Pyraminx event, you do not have to use a simulator with trivial tips, as I know not all simulators support this.
- At the end of the competition, for each event the top 5 people will receive, respectively, 6, 4, 3, 2, and 1 point(s). A DNF finish will not receive any points, however, and if fewer than 5 people get points in an event the remaining prizes will simply not be given. The final competition ranking is just a list of the people with the most points.

I personally recommend the following simulators:
- hi-games for the 4x4 through 7x7.
- ryanheise.com blind sim for 3x3x3 BLD.
- gelatinbrain for the Dino Cube, FTO (puzzle 4.1.2), Gigaminx, Helicopter Cube, Skewb, and Super-X. They also have the NxNxN cubes, Pyraminx, and Megaminx.
- jflySim + qqTimer for 2x2, 3x3, Pyraminx, Megaminx, and Square-1.
- Mitchell Stern's NxN clock simulator for 5x5 and 10x10 clock (it also has 3x3 clock).
- jsclock (dvorak version) or Tim Sun's sim for 3x3 clock.

This competition is over. The results are here.

The current list of puzzles are as follows:
- *2x2x2*: Average of 12.
- *3x3x3*: Average of 12.
- *4x4x4*: Average of 5.
- *5x5x5*: Average of 5.
- *6x6x6*: Average of 5.
- *7x7x7*: Average of 5.
- *1x3x3*: Average of 12. New!
- *2x2x3*: Average of 12.
- *2x3x3*: Average of 12.
- *3x3x3 BLD*: Best of 5.
- *Clock (3x3)*: Average of 12.
- *Clock (5x5)*: Average of 12.
- *Clock (10x10)*: Average of 5.
- *Dino Cube*: Average of 12.
- *Face-Turning Octahedron*: Average of 5.
- *Gigaminx*: Mean of 3.
- *Helicopter Cube*: Average of 5.
- *Megaminx*: Average of 5.
- *Pyraminx*: Average of 12.
- *Skewb*: Average of 12.
- *Square-1*: Average of 5.
- *Super-X*: Average of 5.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 2, 2010)

I really like the whole idea of the competition, but I only like to do solves with real puzzles, except for owen's floppy cube.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 2, 2010)

2x2: 4.95, 5.49, 3.64, 5.05, 7.38, 2.89, 3.86, 5.13, 3.53, 6.80, 4.16, 3.75 = 4.63


----------



## plechoss (May 2, 2010)

2x2: 1.86, 3.75, 1.67, 5.30, 2.20, 2.91, 2.94, (5.53), 3.72, (0.94), 3.33, 2.66 = 3.03
square-1 : 21.78, 24.73, (25.08), (19.64), 20.78 = 22.43
pyraminx : 7.22, 4.84, 3.78, 4.27, 7.34, (8.80), 6.17, (3.56), 6.03, 5.17, 4.97, 6.78 = 5.66
4x4 : 1:05.81, 57.67, 59.45, (1:10.03), (57.17) = 1:00.98
5x5 : 1:45.31, 1:27.66, 1:44.27, 1:29.13, 1:33.50 = 1:35.63   
3x3x2 : (17.38), 13.78, 9.00, (5.22), 10.14, 10.83, 9.13, 8.72, 14.00, 8.70, 7.84, 6.66 = 9.88
2x2x3 : 8.03, 7.41, 2.77, (13.19), 5.44, 4.39, 6.33, 5.75, 3.28, 3.20, 2.83, (2.34) = 4.94
1x3x3 : 0.61, 0.56, 0.27, 0.31, 2.00, 0.41, 0.67, (3.52), 0.33, (0.25), 0.59, 1.89 = 0.76
3x3x3 : (14.17), 9.56, 9.20, 8.89, (7.53), 10.58, 13.20, 10.59, 10.56, 12.02, 11.31, 9.74 = 10.57
Dino cube : (55.55), 27.31, 21.16, 19.98, 21.12, 15.75, (12.03), 12.91, 16.39, 14.75, 21.88, 16.68 = 18.79


----------



## qqwref (May 2, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> I really like the whole idea of the competition, but I only like to do solves with real puzzles, except for owen's floppy cube.



Do you want me to add floppy cube? I could  but only if people would want to do it.


----------



## Owen (May 2, 2010)

qqwref said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > I really like the whole idea of the competition, but I only like to do solves with real puzzles, except for owen's floppy cube.
> ...



I would like that!


----------



## cincyaviation (May 8, 2010)

if only computer cubes showed up on my screen


----------



## Owen (May 9, 2010)

I see you included floppy cube! 


1x3x3 

Average of 12: 1.15

1. (0.18)
2. 2.10
3. 0.88
4. 1.48
5. 1.55
6. 1.75
7. 0.32
8. (2.20)
9. 1.95
10. 0.19
11. 0.41
12. 0.95


----------



## joey (May 9, 2010)

*2x2:* (5.73), 7.92, 8.22, 6.83, (14.33), 6.20, 11.02, 9.52, 7.52, 7.42, 7.03, 13.16 => 8.48

*3x3:* 23.66, 18.09, 19.48, 21.83, 18.50, (17.16), (29.11), 18.53, 25.63, 21.72, 17.31, 22.49 => 20.72

*4x4:* 1:58.28, (2:25.95), (1:33.20), 1:53.84, 1:37.17 => 1:49.77
PLL parity took over a minute on the 2:25. It normally takes 30s or so.

*2x3x3:* (14.63), 29.22, 20.50, 27.28, 35.00, (37.78), 32.61, 32.06, 24.69, 22.83, 37.77, 23.94 => 28.59

*2x2x3:* 16.70, (0.09), 13.83, 0.31, (22.45), 13.42, 13.44, 16.08, 7.23, 8.00, 7.83, 12.34 => 10.92
sub1 = 2 moves.

*Dino:* 39.00, (42.00), 21.00, 32.00, 21.00, 26.00, 26.00, (18.00), 20.00, 20.00, 24.00, 24.00 => 25.30
Only gives seconds?
jfly+qq obviously.


----------



## sz35 (May 9, 2010)

Saved


----------



## mande (May 9, 2010)

2x2: 4.80, 6.23, 6.02, 8.65, 6.71, 5.69, (4.37), 6.57, 6.92, 4.65, (11.17), 5.79 = 6.20
I've been practicing 2x2 a bit.
3x3: 22.33, (16.14), 25.32, (37.76), 23.33, 31.04, 27.55, 22.39, 22.78, 30.40, 32.85, 21.36 = 25.93
3x3 clock: 30.240, 31.214, (35.800), 29.518, 23.892, 25.275, 28.884, 27.805, 27.139, (21.302), 31.707, 30.546 = 28.6220


----------



## moogra (May 18, 2010)

3x3: 18.63, 15.63, 25.35, 22.00, 18.44, 23.24, 19.54, 17.73, 21.01, 16.93, 19.17, 19.01

Fastest: 15.63
Slowest: 25.35
Avg 5: 18.64
Avg12: 19.57


----------



## SuperNerd (May 18, 2010)

Nathaniel

2x2: 4.19, 7.19, 3.33, 4.45, 22.16, 4.42, 4.77, 5.63, 6.47, 4.56, 3.33, 4.89 => *4.99*

3x3: 17.67, 19.14, 17.31, 17.31, 15.89, 19.58, 22.48, 16.92, 17.56, 16.98, 13.61, 17.02 => *17.54*

I'll probably do 4x4, 5x5 and 6x6 too.


----------



## zapper99 (May 29, 2010)

1X3X3

Average of 12: 0.779

1)0.276
2)0.93
3)0.483
4)0.486
5)0.15
6)1.612
7)0.6
8)0.732
9)0.149
10)0.664
11)1.584
12)1.682


----------



## MrData (May 29, 2010)

*2x2:* 2.13, 3.58, 2.05, 2.89, 3.00, 2.39, (1.89), 3.44, 2.72, (4.84), 3.03, 2.86 *= 2.81*

*3x3:* (10.89), 12.53, 13.33, 13.20, 11.36, 11.55, 13.19, 11.88, 13.20, 11.74, (14.50), 13.06 *= 12.50*
Both averages were pretty much average... :/


----------



## Chester (May 29, 2010)

*Clock (3x3):* 30.609, 27.387, 25.453, 25.202, 21.681, 26.732, 25.215, 24.078, 26.317, 25.599, 22.231, 24.114
*Average:* 25.2328

That is the only one I do on my computer... Sorry 

But I would like to go in for the Helicopter Cube as a DNF. 

(I know this is my first post, but I have many friends who will remind me of this site)


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 30, 2010)

*3x3x3:* 32.61, 22.91, 25.19, 57.58, 22.81, (16.88), (1:25.06), 23.81, 27.52, 18.09, 17.17, 19.86 = 26.76
_Counting 57 :'(_
*2x2x2:* (22.23), 7.48, 5.59, 8.45, 14.25, 5.16, 12.73, 6.94, 5.38, (3.98), 18.86, 7.20 = 9.20
_Too many messups :/_


----------



## Robert-Y (May 31, 2010)

4x4x4:

Cool... sub 40 average of 5 with my first 5 solves of today:

37.99 (DP), 35.60 (PP), 49.xx (??), 34.xx, 38.09, (OP) => 37.23

(Haha luckily I remember the exact times of the solves needed for the calculation)


Note: This is kinda breaking the rules because I didn't decide to begin the average with my first solve. The average of my first 5 solves of today happen to be good so I decided to submit it...


----------



## Anthony (Jun 1, 2010)

3x3: (15.92), 16.93, 16.57, (41.50), 18.26, 19.33, 23.32, 16.41, 20.05, 26.40, 17.16, 17.02 = 19.15


----------



## qqwref (Jun 26, 2010)

Alright, so I had a hard drive malfunction a bit before this competition was scheduled to end, and only recently was able to get back onto speedsolving. The following actions will be taken:

- This competition ends at the end of THIS MONTH. So it runs for two months. There is no point in making another competition for the next four days.

- I am not going to accept Robert's 4x4 average because he did not do it for the competition but just submitted a good average when he got one (and this is something the rules were designed to forbid). But of course he is free to do another.

- No macros are allowed in this and future monthly computer cube competitions.

- I don't have anything done for this competition so I have no submission this time.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 28, 2010)

2x2x2: 22.97, 16.09, 25.20, 16.86, 17.53, 18.05, 17.61, 16.31, 24.75, 16.13, 13.50, 10.44 = 17.98
2x3x3: 24.75, 44.49, 15.34, 24.53, 21.36, 21.34, 47.94, 10.58, 41.70, 21.03, 45.44, 43.36 = 30.33
3x3x3: 2:18.36, 1:15.50, 1:20.56, 1:01.34, 1:26.78, 56.02, 1:08.22, 1:00.61, 1:11.94, 1:16.48, 1:20.11, 45.91 = 1:11.76


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 28, 2010)

3x3x3: (8.843) 9.967 (13.165) 10.455 10.885 11.378 9.286 12.863 11.31 10.515 12.135 12.771 => 11.157

I think I got a bit of boost at the beginning (maybe it's because I just finished with the 4x4x4?)

4x4x4: 38.943 (PP), 42.713 (DP), 46.553 (PP), 40.406, 45.275(OP) = 42.798

(First 5 of the day). Is there anyway for me to set the key which does the "u'" turn to the "c" key? I'm used to the c key on hi-games (+jfly sim)...

5x5x5: (1:28.258) (1:05.333) 1:14.946 1:25.111 1:25.957 => 1:22.005

I used M slice pairing... (Right now, I think it's probably faster than 2 edge pairing on sims and in real life :s But I wont switch in real life yet. Let's see how fast Erik can go with AVG first )


----------



## qqwref (Jun 28, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Is there anyway for me to set the key which does the "u'" turn to the "c" key? I'm used to the c key on hi-games (+jfly sim)...



I suggest saving the sim to your own computer, and then changing the if (keyCode == 90) to if (keyCode == 67). At least that's what you would do on the firefox sim, I'm not sure what the Chrome keyCode is for 'c'. The only other file you need is x.png (a 1x1 image).


----------



## qqwref (Jul 1, 2010)

Here are the final results, and then the rankings for all events:

*Final Results*
*1:* plechoss - 52 points!!!
*2:* Robert-Y - 16 points!!
*3:* joey - 15 points!
4: MrData - 9 points
5: Chester & zapper99 - 6 points
6: mande - 5 points
7: SuperNerd & trying-to-speedcube... - 4 points
8: cincyaviation & Owen - 3 points
9: Anthony - 1 point
9: moogra & Yes, We Can! - 0 points 

Individual events:

```
[B]2x2x2[/B]
1. MrData: 2.809
2. plechoss: 3.034
3. trying-to-speedcube...: 4.636
4. SuperNerd: 4.990
5. mande: 6.203
6. joey: 8.484
7. Yes, We Can!: 9.204
8. cincyaviation: 17.980

[B]3x3x3[/B]
1. plechoss: 10.565
2. Robert-Y: 11.1565
3. MrData: 12.504
4. SuperNerd: 17.538
5. Anthony: 19.145
6. moogra: 19.570
7. joey: 20.724
8. mande: 25.935
9. Yes, We Can!: 26.755
10. cincyaviation: 1:11.756

[B]4x4x4[/B]
1. Robert-Y: 42.7980
2. plechoss: 1:00.977
3. joey: 1:49.763

[B]5x5x5[/B]
1. Robert-Y: 1:22.0047
2. plechoss: 1:35.633

[B]1x3x3[/B]
1. zapper99: 0.7517
2. plechoss: 0.764
3. Owen: 1.158

[B]2x2x3[/B]
1. plechoss: 4.943
2. joey: 10.918

[B]2x3x3[/B]
1. plechoss: 9.880
2. joey: 28.590
3. cincyaviation: 30.334

[B]Clock (3x3)[/B]
1. Chester: 25.2328
2. mande: 28.6220

[B]Dino Cube[/B]
1. plechoss: 18.793
2. joey: 25.3

[B]Pyraminx[/B]
1. plechoss: 5.657

[B]Square-1[/B]
1. plechoss: 22.430
```


----------

